# Help with sizing



## Stevez48 (May 8, 2011)

I was hoping someone may be able to provide a little bit of guidance. I am 5'9" and 180lbs. Looking to buy a Soloist Team 2008, and found a 54 in my price range. Is that something will will fit me? Generally speaking of course. I unfortunately don't have the luxury of trying out different sizes in my area. So, looking for a little advice here.

Thanks!

-Steve

PS: Any measurements need just ask and I will find out.

Thanks again


----------



## highendbikedeals (Oct 10, 2007)

it will probably be fine


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm also 5'9" and riding an R3 54, perfect size for me


----------



## highendbikedeals (Oct 10, 2007)

a professional fitting will give you your answer


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

I ride a 2008 Soloist carbon, 5'9" tall, and chose the 51 cm frame. Sometimes I think it is a little too small for me and other times about right. I think it depends on how flexible my back is feeling. There is some annoying toe-wheel overlap with the smaller frame. 

Competitive Cyclist has a good do-it-yourself sizing method. A professional fitting may be worthwhile. However after I did the self fitting method above and took the results to the shop, the fitter at the LBS said he had nothing to change except tweeking a few angles. 

Have you ridden the 54 cm and how did it feel?


----------



## Stevez48 (May 8, 2011)

Haven't ridden the bike, it's on the opposite coast as me, and can't find a S1 around me to try for comparison. I think I am going to go get fitted though, and get all my measurements. What is the site for the DIY method?


----------



## tWnWill (Oct 28, 2009)

Bottom line is that you will get varying answers - even from folks who are your height, build, etc. Unfortunately, fit depends not only on overall height, but inseam to torso ratio, arm length, flexibility, and neck/back health. I am 5'11" and consistently fit well on 58cm top tube frames, but fit a lot of 5'10" - 6' customers on 54cm or 56 cm frames. As a general rule of thumb, male riders with considerably longer than average legs need to go up one size from the norm.

There are also 2 opposite schools of thought regarding "proper" fit on a road bike. The traditional take is that you should have minimal saddle to bar drop to maintain proper hip angle for optimal efficiency, while sacrificing aerodynamics. The other group favors the euro-pro look, with a smallish frame, big seat to bar drop and 120+mm stems to compensate for the shorter top tube. This side is focused purely on looks, weight/stiffnes and aerodynamics, while sacrificing comfort. As such, the answers you will get on forums can vary considerably.

You absolutely need to physically be on that size bike to get a good idea of fit. If an S1 is not available locally, your best bet is to use geometry charts to find an available make/model that will fit close to the Soloist. FWIW, I've found that our 5'8" customers tend to fit a 56cm road frame well. Those with shorter than average inseams can often size down to a 54cm. Best of luck.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm 6'0 on a 56.

"Generally", you'll be good on a 54.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*I think it's a good fit for you*

I'm 5' 9", 170 lbs and have a 32.8" inseam. My 2008 54 cm P2C is perfect for me.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm 5'8", and 230#. I tried the 54cm RS, and had to get a short and steep stem to get it to fit correctly. I was going to try the 51, but it was 2 hours away. It would probably be on the other extreme of "I can make it fit, but I'd have to do something radical to accomplish it".

Maybe you'd be best served by getting a professional fit first, and then researching all your different fit options amongst all the manufacturers?


----------

